# Steroidify disappointing



## strongisland (Jan 7, 2021)

Happy New Year !!
Just want to let everyone know my experience so far with Steroidify .
Ordered on 12/31/20 via WU
Payment was picked up 
My order still shows payment under review 
I inquire in there website about it , opened a ticket , no response 
Today I emailed the rep and am hoping to get some clarity . 
Very disappointed 
Strong Island 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

